# Kevin Nash had a point tonight....



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

After Miz was champion?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You claimed a psycho Charles Manson like cult leader kickboxer who has beaten multiple top talents clean for multiple belts doesn't have a look or credibility. Come on. What was Kevin Nash's look? Just For Men in his pony tail?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Punk could easily kick Kevin Nash's ass. Nash was drunk lol. Punk would kick him right in the head 

Nash would tear his quad just feeling the wrath of CM Punk's presence in the ring


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> After Miz was champion?


Miz aint that big either, but he also isnt being pushed as the next face. 

He has a better build than Punk though


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

not being a giant steroid monster is better for Punk. He would look weird all steroided up


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

CM Punk is younger, more healthy, more confident, more well conditioned, in his prime, smarter fighter if he had a real fight with Kevin Nash's old decrepit ass. I see a one sided fight with Punk kneeing the fuck out of him and the ref stopping it ala David over Goliath. Fuck off with this size makes a difference shit. Watch UFC. Go on the street and get in a real fight with somebody smaller than you if your really big and come back and tell me how it went.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I really believe "Look" is overrated in the Wrestling business. So what CM Punk is smaller compared to others, his incredible talent is what matters. Sure Nash is a big dude and has a good look, but most of his matches were as fun to watch as paint dry, no hating on Nash though. Still got love for the Wolfpack.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

The Punk cheerleaders seem to be mad.No surprise.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Nash wasn't even talking about CM Punks size was he? He was just talking about CM Punk in general.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

well vince fucked up
Should have brought up his muy thai background more often instead of ignoring it
Would make punk look more threatening


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Totally agreed. They have weight classes in real MMA for a reason.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

The "look" that Nash talks about is overrated IMO. You need much more than that to have long-term success - WWE history is filled with guys with the "look" that were never successful.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol. He's roughly the same weight and height as Shawn Michaels. I don't understand why guys have to be 250lbs to have 'the look'. One of the key reasons why I like him is the fact he doesn't look like a jacked body builder and more like a healthy Light-Heavyweight MMA fighter. Real.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Totally agreed. They have weight classes in real MMA for a reason.


There are a million examples of a smaller guy defeating a bigger fighter in MMA. Royce Gracie dominated MMA before weight classes existed


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Funny that the guy who opened the door for Nash in WWF back in 1994 was the same size as CM Punk though and was NOT straight edge at all by the way.

On top of this like everybody else is saying. This look Nash talks of is SO OVERRATED. If everybody looked like Nash and actually could work in the ring unlike Nash who has always sucked in the ring they would be dead or have to retire prematurely even earlier than Edge did and injured and miserable for the rest of their life. FUCK THE LOOK. CM Punk is middleweight/light heavyweight-ish. He's a legit person and not a fucking balloon with the height of a basketball center.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Good troll topic, but Punk is supposed to be agile and fast, strikes, kicks and a technical wrestler. He doesn't need size to back up his gimmick.

Be gone troll! Return to the depths from which you came!


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

A bit of definition wouldnt do him any harm

Would a HBK like work out program be so bad? He looks like an x division wrestler


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

No he doesn't need to bulk up. Part of his appeal is looking like a normal guy
People react to him fine just the way he is


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Tbh, it's Kevin Nash. He looks far more intimidating then virtually everybody on the roster. Punk's character doesn't really require him to have a 'WWE build'.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Tbh, it's Kevin Nash. He looks far more intimidating then virtually everybody on the roster. Punk's character doesn't really require him to have a 'WWE build'.


yea but look at him next to Cena or Orton too.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> CM Punk is younger, more healthy, more confident, more well conditioned, in his prime, smarter fighter if he had a real fight with Kevin Nash's old decrepit ass. I see a one sided fight with Punk kneeing the fuck out of him and the ref stopping it ala David over Goliath. Fuck off with this size makes a difference shit. Watch UFC. Go on the street and get in a real fight with somebody smaller than you if your really big and come back and tell me how it went.


Watch UFC for what? To see guys only fight people in their own weight class? Next time you see a middleweight fight a heavyweight in UFC, let me know.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> CM Punk needs to bulk the fuck up. Especially if he's to become a top face. Now im not asking for him to look like Brock Lesnar or anything, but the dude could use some muscle gain... badly
> 
> Were we supposed to believe Punk could kick Nash's ass when he was walking down the ramp towards him? Look at the height and size differential
> 
> Oh and before CM Punk fanboys rage, I think he is the best talent in the business right now. Just doesnt have the look IMO


I laughed when Nash said that, but I think that was more of a reference to what it took to main event back in the late 90's when they roided up and everyone was buff and hitting the gym cause it was the attitude era which was all about muscles, kicking ass, cussing, destruction, and just all around having that big guy look.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dice Darwin said:


> Watch UFC for what? To see guys only fight people in their own weight class? Next time you see a middleweight fight a heavyweight in UFC, let me know.


fpalm UFC 1. Royce Gracie. OWNED TROLL


----------



## Falkor19 (Jun 28, 2011)

He actually looks like a man so "to me" it makes it more realistic. I'm sick of these roided up phonies. The guys being pushed now (Punk, Miz, ADR) seem to have that natural look. And since Punk is actually straight-edge, it will be hard for him to bulk up and look like the roided stars.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think Nash forgot that the guy that brought him into mainstream success in the WWE in the first place (who by the way was more successful than Nash was in his career) was Punk's size if not smaller.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

No weight division, anyone can be champion.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> fpalm UFC 1. Royce Gracie. OWNED TROLL


I said, show me a match between a middleweight and heavyweight. There were no weight classes in UFC 1.

Nice try, though. Very cute. Comparing Punk to Gracie is even more cute.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Punk is not in HBK's league at all though so he was sort of making a fair point(in his alcohol induced state).


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dice Darwin said:


> Watch UFC for what? To see guys only fight people in their own weight class? Next time you see a middleweight fight a heavyweight in UFC, let me know.


Anderson Silva moved up from Middleweight to Light Heavyweight and destroyed Griffin...

Just to let you know.

EDIT: DESTROYED. As in "I just fucked him up 3 times in one round."

EDIT 2: Silva was also originally a Welterweight.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> fpalm UFC 1. Royce Gracie. OWNED TROLL


I don't think wrestling fans will understand that they have a vince mindset where muscles mean you can beat lots up people up.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk's look works for him IMO.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I think Nash forgot that the guy that brought him into mainstream success in the WWE in the first place (who by the way was more successful than Nash was in his career) was Punk's size if not smaller.


HBK had better definition and muscle mass than Punk

Nash wasnt talking about height

Just cause Gracie won doesnt mean Punk could kick Nashs ass lol


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Smoogle said:


> I don't think wrestling fans will understand that they have a vince mindset where muscles mean you can beat lots up people up.


Maybe I misunderstood the OP, but I assumed he meant Punk should tone up similar to how Daniel Bryan has. Bryan isn't huge, but he looks a lot more solid without looking roided up.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> I said, show me a match between a middleweight and heavyweight. There were no weight classes in UFC 1.
> 
> Nice try, though. Very cute. Comparing Punk to Gracie is even more cute.


It happened in Pride all the time. LHW BJ Penn fought LHW Lyota Machida 

Fedor beat a 350 lb giant kung mo choi or whatever his name was

there are plenty of examples.. I know its hard to fathom for someone who probably thinks MMA doesn't exist outside of the UFC


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Anderson Silva moved up from Middleweight to Light Heavyweight and destroyed Griffin...
> 
> Just to let you know.
> 
> ...


and how did he do that? he gained weight.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Small wrestlers WITH wrestling ability like HBK or Jericho? ok, Miz on the other hand is nothing, looks like a 12 year old and can't wrestle, how can you take this guy seriously?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nash is that you?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Kobe Bryant said:


> and how did he do that? he gained weight.


He entered the Light Heavyweight division as the Middleweight Champion. The event was also to prove that Silva could beat anyone despite his size not being suited for that division.

Apparently you're under the impression that you can be 4'10 and as long as you make weight, then being 4'10 in the light heavyweight division doesn't mean jack...

I mean, seriously; you can find this stuff all over MMA. A guy who obviously doesn't look like he belongs in this class and should go smaller owning the bigger guy.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

So if CM Punk was shredded like John Morrison or Dolph Ziggler, this wouldn't be an issue?

CM Punk: 6'1"/222 lbs
John Morrison: 6'1"/224 lbs
Dolph Ziggler: 6'0"/220 lbs
Christian: 6'2"/227 lbs


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

I've always felt sometimes that some of Punk's offence looks a bit weak, and part of that is because he has quite a small frame and minimal definition.

I think he could do with some more muscle tone tbh, he should work out with Cena.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I loved the promo tonight because even after Punk tore Nash to shreds on the mic it really felt like if not for those security guards we would have saw Punk the smaller man beat Kevin Nash a giant to add injury to insult. I know it would have been a work of course and I'm defeating what I'm saying here but I wanna get back to wrestling from MMA and say that I think WWE will ultimately have these two in a match and Punk will win probably with a head kick or something but he will win clean and we'll be able to move forward away from the past like Kevin Nash hopefully for the last time.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

i think he needs to bulk a little bit. he seems kinda fat out there with no muscle mass.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Watch UFC for what? To see guys only fight people in their own weight class? Next time you see a middleweight fight a heavyweight in UFC, let me know.


catchweight matches was the UFC back in the day. Look up some royce Gracie vids. Most of his opponents where much bigger than him


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

And half the guys in here bitching that Punk needs to "bulk up" are the same ones that would be pissing and moaning if they would be pushing a green (but bulked up!) Mason Ryan in his place. 

"Vince just has a thing for big guys!" would be uttered at least 14 times, depending how many pages long the thread went. 

And for the record, in a legit fight--unless Nash caught Punk with a stiff knockout jab early, Punk's speed would easily kill the old man in nothing flat. Nothing flat.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> And half the guys in here bitching that Punk needs to "bulk up" are the same ones that would be pissing and moaning if they would be pushing a green (but bulked up!) Mason Ryan in his place.
> 
> "Vince just has a thing for big guys!" would be uttered at least 14 times, depending how many pages long the thread went.
> 
> And for the record, in a legit fight--unless Nash caught Punk with a stiff knockout jab early, Punk's speed would easily kill the old man in nothing flat. Nothing flat.


Except Mason Ryan has no wrestling talent or mic skills.

And we're talking kayfabe. You think CM Punk looks stronger than John Cena?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Watch UFC for what? To see guys only fight people in their own weight class? Next time you see a middleweight fight a heavyweight in UFC, let me know.


Clearly you don't watch much MMA, Pride and Dream had open weight tournaments before.






Punk = Minowaman 
Hong Man Choi = Kevin Nash

Guess who won??


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

KENTA is smaller than CM Punk and Nash and he can slap both of them around...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Meh, Kevin Nash is a dinosaur in the business.

Just like Punk said, Nash called guys like Jericho and Eddie Guerrero Vanilla Midgets. I remember when those reports of him saying that came out.

Nash's look is the reason why he was pushed so hard in the WWE in the 1st place and never actually had to work for anything.

Austin didn't have "the look". He looked like he could kick your ass, though.

Mick Foley didn't have "the look", either.

C.M. Punk bulking up isn't gonna make him a better wrestler. It's not gonna make him more marketable, either.

Punk's gonna make his money by being himself.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Except Mason Ryan has no wrestling talent or mic skills.
> 
> And we're talking kayfabe. You think CM Punk looks stronger than John Cena?


Hmmm. I personally thought Vitor Belfort looked stronger than Anderson Silva from a physique standpoint, and he got kicked in the fucking head. 

So yeah I guess Cena looks stronger than him, but if your talking about a kayfabe "fight" in 2011, then yeah, you have to look at all the attributes. By your thinking Andre the Giant should have squashed Hogan like a little bitch.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> After Miz was champion?


umm cm punk makes miz look like hulk hogan


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

Look, this ain't a bodybuilding contest. I don't care how buff or good looking a guy is. Punk can go, and he can go in a nonconventional style that results in some really cool moves, for example, the modified sleeper that he had Cena in at SS during their STF-sleeper-Crippler Crossface exchange. I don't think Punk needs to change a damn thing. Size hasn't truly mattered in a kayfabe wrestling match since Hogan slammed Andre. Yeah it makes a difference sometimes but anybody can conceivably beat anybody at any time, which is the way it always is in sports and that should be replicated in sports entertainment.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

I thought it was comical/stupid to have the Security protect Nash from Punk... For obvious reasons.


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes and kevin nash sure would know about staying in shape fpalm im surprised he didnt tear his quad just walking to the ring. CM punk doesnt need to bulk up, not everybody needs to look like a fucking roid freak with muscles popping out everywhere. Just ask ezekial jackson how far his muscles have gotten him with the WWE crowd


----------



## ExMachina (Apr 16, 2008)

PunkDrunk said:


> HBK had better definition and muscle mass than Punk
> 
> Nash wasnt talking about height
> 
> Just cause Gracie won doesnt mean Punk could kick Nashs ass lol


Yeah, but CM Punk actually has some fighting skill. Also take in account that if CM Punk threw a paper airplane at Nash's legs, Nash would crumble to ground. His legs are as bad as Greg Oden's.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Hmmm. I personally thought Vitor Belfort looked stronger than Anderson Silva from a physique standpoint, and he got kicked in the fucking head.
> 
> So yeah I guess Cena looks stronger than him, but if your talking about a kayfabe "fight" in 2011, then yeah, you have to look at all the attributes. By your thinking Andre the Giant should have squashed Hogan like a little bitch.


youre a moron for even comparing Punk to Anderson Silva

Hulk Hogan was big. Punk is not


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

Watch some of Nash's latest matches in TNA. He is slow and had to take a break between moves.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Its fake, so who cares?


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

toadson said:


> Watch some of Nash's latest matches in TNA. He is slow and had to take a break between moves.


Dude's old and his legs are shit. Kane, Taker, and Show have us all spoiled on the 7 foot guys but guys like that are really prone to having bad knees and ankles. I'd be surprised to see Nash in a match, I think he's just going to be an actor in the story.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> youre a moron for even comparing Punk to Anderson Silva
> 
> Hulk Hogan was big. Punk is not


And your a moron for thinking that Cena could legit whip Punk's ass because "he looks stronger."

Just saying.:flip


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> And your a moron for thinking that Cena could legit whip Punk's ass because "he looks stronger."
> 
> Just saying.:flip


The difference is you're putting words in my mouth while I call you out for stupid shit you actually said


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

endersghost said:


> Dude's old and his legs are shit. Kane, Taker, and Show have us all spoiled on the 7 foot guys but guys like that are really prone to having bad knees and ankles. I'd be surprised to see Nash in a match, I think he's just going to be an actor in the story.


I know, but I'm just trying to say that I doubt Nash would whoop Punks ass. Since wrestling is real and all.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

inb4
jericho didn't really kick goldbergs ass becasue he is to small


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk is fine.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> The difference is you're putting words in my mouth while I call you out for stupid shit you actually said


Not really. You said "were talking Kayfabe." 

That means you can safely assume that everything that occurs in the ring is REAL, so if speaking strictly Kayfabe you say that Cena looks stronger than Punk, and I'm saying in kayfabe land that don't mean shit, and used my reference to Belfort/Silva as an example. 

Sheesh.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

toadson said:


> I know, but I'm just trying to say that I doubt Nash would whoop Punks ass. Since wrestling is real and all.


Nash is in put-people-over stages career-wise, so I doubt it too, sans sarcasm. I don't know where you're getting the idea that I think it's real.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't put my foot in everyone's mouth.

But right now I'm marking out for Punk just being CM..a pro Pepsi guy (no coke).

Luckily guys like HBK, Jericho, Eddie Gurerro and so on paved the way to 2011 not being the year when Vince McMahon only see's the big guy and pushes him while other smaller stars who have more talent are left aside.

If this is reality era let smaller guys who look just like us have a piece. If anything it's freaking time. 

Punk looks like me. What is there no to relate to? I don't want to juice myself up to feel good about myself.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Punk doesn't need to add anything, he is fine the way he is. He may not be muscular but he is 1000 times the worker that Nash is.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

pffffffffff, well his ''look'' looks weak tbh, and as far as selling the mai thai and kick boxing shit, he really sucks at it, he cant land a kick with out bending his legs, So i give a good point to Nash, although, in that topic he can only win that i guess, cause Nash is huge but sucked at everything else ( still like the guy though )


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

endersghost said:


> Nash is in put-people-over stages career-wise, so I doubt it too, sans sarcasm. I don't know where you're getting the idea that I think it's real.


Not implying that either. I'd hope anyone over the age of 10 knows wrestling is scripted.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Luckily guys like HBK, Jericho, Eddie Gurerro and so on paved the way to 2011 not being the year when Vince McMahon only see's the big guy and pushes him while other smaller stars who have more talent are left aside.
> 
> If this is reality era let smaller guys who look just like us have a piece. If anything it's freaking time.
> 
> Punk looks like me. What is there no to relate to? I don't want to juice myself up to feel good about myself.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

BigWillie54 said:


> catchweight matches was the UFC back in the day. Look up some royce Gracie vids. Most of his opponents where much bigger than him


I've seen some of the old DVDs. Shamrock was pretty damn good in those days too. But as far as UFC goes, Gracie was a one of a kind. There aren't too many guys running around choking out guys twice their own weight like he did.



stadw0n306 said:


> Clearly you don't watch much MMA, Pride and Dream had open weight tournaments before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never saw that one before. Good stuff. I'll have to look up the full fight.

And I dont doubt that a smaller guy can win, if the talent difference if big enough in his favor. But seeing as I don't know if CM Punk can fight, I would never bet money on Punk beating Nash in real life. 

And kayfabe wise, at first glance I wouldn't bet on him beating Nash in a match either. Just because he's a lot smaller and he's lost clean to every big man he's faced for the past few years. I can't remember the last time he faced a big man and won clean. But when I put on my smark glasses, I remember that Punk is getting pushed and he'd cleanly go over anyone not named Cena.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Wait so yall are hating on his size yet Mysterio is arguably the 2nd most popular superstar in the 'E next to Cena?


Really?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nash saying Punk should hit the weights is retarded like others have said he's basically the same size as HBK. He's saying Punk should hit the weights hey Nash have you seen Mysterio? he's the smallest guy they have and he's been in the main event on and off for age's.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

People are just jealous of his success. It has nothing to do with his size.


----------



## T-Rob (Jan 21, 2004)

Punk has that Main event aura surrounding him him kinda like HBKs in the late 90s, he doesnt need to be big.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

PunkDrunk said:


> HBK had better definition and muscle mass than Punk
> 
> Nash wasnt talking about height
> 
> Just cause Gracie won doesnt mean Punk could kick Nashs ass lol


Definition doesn't mean shit. Look at JoMo. More muscle mass than Punk is debatable, but it's irrelevant, my point remains that Nash's cash cow was the same size as Punk, more successful and more highly regarded in the industry. So calling Punk out and saying that he needs to get bigger was a stupid remark to make.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

Look, the remark Nash made was fine. Of course a 7 foot 300 pounder is gonna point out Punk's size, just like HHH did, but at the end of the day we're in the middle of a Punk megapush, so Punk fans (including myself) should sit back and enjoy the show.

Haters, of course, are free to hate, but obviously the bookers/brass don't think Punk needs to bulk up.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Were we supposed to believe Punk could kick Nash's ass when he was walking down the ramp towards him? Look at the height and size differential


I'm pretty sure Punk can take a 52-year-old man with no knees.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Punk would be alot better if he had a look like Jericho did back in 2008. He wasn't even that big, but he looked like he could legitly beat someone up.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Nash judged Punk's physique based on the context that, in a certain era, you weren't believable unless you had the muscle mass to prove it. That's all. 

Some people are just so fuckin' sensitive.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

Punk looks like he can hurt people too. Size does not equal strength people.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

If I may express a differing POV for a moment: size matters. I've been a (for the most part) dedicated pro-wrestling fan since 1987 because I enjoy getting lost in a world where larger than life gladiators beat the piss out of each other. Don't get me wrong, smaller guys like Dynamite Kid, Chris Benoit and Rey Mysterio impressed and continue to impress the hell out of me but I've always been drawn to the motherfuckers that I would be terrified to meet in a dark alley. If I met someone who looks like CM Punk in a dark alley then all I would likely do is apologize for not having any spare change. If I came across someone who looks like Kevin Nash then I would curl up in a fetal position and suck my thumb. Obviously height, muscle tone and an intimidating physical presence may not mean anything to you (and by _you_ I mean 9/10 of the people who commented in this thread) but it makes a difference to some people (like me).


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> If I may express a differing POV for a moment: size matters. I've been a (for the most part) dedicated pro-wrestling fan since 1987 because I enjoy getting lost in a world where larger than life gladiators beat the piss out of each other. Don't get me wrong, smaller guys like Dynamite Kid, Chris Benoit and Rey Mysterio impressed and continue to impress the hell out of me but I've always been drawn to the motherfuckers that I would be terrified to meet in a dark alley. If I met someone who looks like CM Punk in a dark alley then all I would likely do is apologize for not having any spare change. If I came across someone who looks like Kevin Nash then I would curl up in a fetal position and suck my thumb. Obviously height, muscle tone and an intimidating physical presence may not mean anything to you (and by _you_ I mean 9/10 of the people who commented in this thread) but it makes a difference to some people (like me).


Repped for being reasonable and arguing like you have a brain.

Punk isn't ever going to be the big I'm-gonna-fuck-you-up guy, that's not his gimmick. His in ring style is knee/leg strikes and submissions, and his body suits the style. I don't think he needs to be big and ripped, but WWE is always going to have a need for the big bully body types, the bodybuilders if you will. I don't have a problem with huge guys, I'm a fuckin Kane mark for crying out loud, my problem is people writing Punk off because he's small.


----------



## bjpenn (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk really isn't that small. Nash is just humungous


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Kobe Bryant said:


> CM Punk needs to bulk the fuck up. Especially if he's to become a top face. Now im not asking for him to look like Brock Lesnar or anything, but the dude could use some muscle gain... badly
> 
> Were we supposed to believe Punk could kick Nash's ass when he was walking down the ramp towards him? Look at the height and size differential
> 
> Oh and before CM Punk fanboys rage, I think he is the best talent in the business right now. Just doesnt have the look IMO


Eddie Guerrero, HBK , Egde, Jericho, and Christian amongst 100 others say hello


ohh.... and GTFO ...Troll


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> Eddie Guerrero, HBK , Egde, Jericho, and Christian amongst 100 others say hello
> 
> 
> ohh.... and GTFO ...Troll


Everyone of those guys were jacked up on steroids.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Funny that the guy who opened the door for Nash in WWF back in 1994 was the same size as CM Punk though and was NOT straight edge at all by the way.
> 
> On top of this like everybody else is saying. This look Nash talks of is SO OVERRATED. *If everybody looked like Nash and actually could work in the ring unlike Nash who has always sucked in the ring they would be dead or have to retire prematurely even earlier than Edge did and injured and miserable for the rest of their life. FUCK THE LOOK.* CM Punk is middleweight/light heavyweight-ish. He's a legit person and not a fucking balloon with the height of a basketball center.


This makes absolutely no sense at all. NONE.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, even though his fighting-style doesn't need the bulk there is one key difference between him and John Cena. When Cena runs to the ring, people run for cover. He has the look of someone being able to rip you to pieces in a matter of seconds. If Punk came running to the ring and someone like Sheamus was waiting, he would just shouldertackle the crap out of Punk. Having Sheamis running for his life would seem unrealistic, Punk just isn't that scary (even if he would beat Sheamus).

However, his character isn't the run-to-the-ring-and-kick-ass guy. He's smarter than that, and break his opponents down with words and if he is to fight, it's not TASTE MY FISTS OF FURY. So I don't think he needs it. Would look better with some bulk though.

Maybe like Jericho:


----------



## WhiteW0lf (Jun 28, 2011)

doyousee? said:


> So if CM Punk was shredded like John Morrison or Dolph Ziggler, this wouldn't be an issue?
> 
> CM Punk: 6'1"/222 lbs
> John Morrison: 6'1"/224 lbs
> ...


All of the guys you've mentioned are well chiseled. A bit of definition wouldn't hurt Punk, come one, the guy has a flabby belly and he isn't a super heavyweight.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

it's a totally different era, MMA shows that a 165lb man could be one of the dangerous people on the planet in a fight, this will and is having an affect on wwe and how less is actually more


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Punk could easily kick Kevin Nash's ass. Nash was drunk lol. Punk would kick him right in the head
> 
> Nash would tear his quad just feeling the wrath of CM Punk's presence in the ring


If you really believe that, you need to wake up. CM Punk is a better talent than Nash ever was, but if they got into a real fight there's no question my money would be on Kevin Nash.



endersghost said:


> Size does not equal strength people.


Uh...  Yes it does?


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

I learned Krav Maga + Muay Boran. I am sure i can kick i huge guys ass.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

It is exactly how smal and realistic Punk is that people cheer him on.
He is the underdog and represents all the males that have never "made the mark"


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

Camoron said:


> If you really believe that, you need to wake up. CM Punk is a better talent than Nash ever was, but if they got into a real fight there's no question my money would be on Kevin Nash.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...  Yes it does?


Not really. Have you seen real fights before? Or seen some bjj fights.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Heckrashi said:


> Not really. Have you seen real fights before? Or seen some bjj fights.


Oh sure, if you want to pit "random big guy" against small guy with third degree black belt, then yeah, the small guy could probably beat the big guy. If we're comparing "random small guy" to "random big guy," no question, the big guy has a distinct and clear advantage. I don't know why small people have so much trouble coming to grips with this. Nash has a foot and 120 pounds on Punk. You look at a boxing match between equally skilled boxers, the guy that has even 10 pounds on the other guy is going to win.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

If anything the oversized super heavyweights suck, there's a point where it slows you down too much where the ripped 225 beast pounds your face in, being 7 feet doesn't make your chin any stronger.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Small wrestlers WITH wrestling ability like HBK or Jericho? ok, Miz on the other hand is nothing, looks like a 12 year old and can't wrestle, how can you take this guy seriously?


Jeze what is wrong with you every post i see your bringing up Miz did he fuck your sister or something?


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

CM punk has the right look.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> This makes absolutely no sense at all. NONE.


Okay it was kind of late last night so let me explain it to somebody who probably likes Nash. Nash has always been a big guy that thinks he's owed something in the business because he's big. Maybe he did get people guaranteed contracts and he was very charismatic and had a great look with his size and everything but if he ever started doing what somebody like Punk has done in his career or some of the stuff Punk does right now in the ring he'd fall on his face and want to never wrestle ever again. I'm saying that Punk is smaller but smaller guys can fight and in this situation the match should feel like a worked fight because in a fantasy pro wrestling match the big guy usually wins. In this case Punk will win with fighting and that is my point that in a real fight Punk would win as well so why not run with it in a worked fake fight.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Does CM Punk actually have any martial arts training? Serious question. I've seen people say Punk would murder Angle (who despite being near-crippled I still class as a tough guy) and now people are comparing him to Anderson Silva..


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Camoron said:


> If you really believe that, you need to wake up. CM Punk is a better talent than Nash ever was, but if they got into a real fight there's no question my money would be on Kevin Nash.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...  Yes it does?


I'm awake, what now?? Kevin Nash is 52 years old and can barely fucking move. I don't know who would win in a fight and quite frankly I really don't give a shit. 

Punk's look is fine to me and he is getting a mega push. Anyone who doesn't like it can get mad. I'll just sit back and enjoy


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Would you believe that someone from MMA could beat up legit Khali? I do.

Just because he's not huge doesn't mean he's not legit tough. Look at Rick Rude.


----------



## domericon (Aug 4, 2011)

Funny how ppl go crazy if you just give the slightest criticism to punk.

I dont think he needs more muscle either, his look works perfectly fine, but how the hell do you ppl get from the op's "could use a little more..." to "omg..shut up he doesnt need to be a steroid monster". Jeez relax.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Kun10 said:


> Does CM Punk actually have any martial arts training? Serious question. I've seen people say Punk would murder Angle (who despite being near-crippled I still class as a tough guy) and now people are comparing him to Anderson Silva..


Yes, he has muay thai training, and maybe some jui jitsu, not for sure on that.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

So look has nothing to do with wrestling? Are you guys actually suggesting that if Brock Lesnar wasn't the monster and had the look he had during his debut he would have gone over with the crowd as fast as he did? The look is very important in wrestling IMO and Punk, as good as he is, doesn't have the look of a guy who can kick Kevin Nash ass. As someone stated that is why we don't see in UFC Heavyweights fightng Welterweights.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Totally agreed. They have weight classes in real MMA for a reason.


If you used this logic in WWE, Mark Henry would have both belts right now. Which wouldn't be so bad for the ratings and $$ .


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

domericon said:


> Funny how ppl go crazy if you just give the slightest criticism to punk.
> 
> I dont think he needs more muscle either, his look works perfectly fine, but how the hell do you ppl get from the op's "could use a little more..." to "omg..shut up he doesnt need to be a steroid monster". Jeez relax.


I'm sick of the overlord love for Punk too, but too say he isn't big enough is definitely fuel for the ant-anti Punk fans.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Were we supposed to believe Punk could kick Nash's ass when he was walking down the ramp towards him? Look at the height and size differential


Punk is younger, quicker, has better conditioning and the more cerebral wrestler. Nash is ageing with infamous bad knees so all Punk would have to do kayfabe wise would be to attack the legs, cut him down and beat him down.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

Camoron said:


> If you really believe that, you need to wake up. CM Punk is a better talent than Nash ever was, but if they got into a real fight there's no question my money would be on Kevin Nash.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...  Yes it does?


You have no idea how fighting works. Its not about power and muscles. Its actually quite the opposite, cause big and heavy muscles slow you down, reduce your stamina and are very vulnerable. John Cena for instance should never try to get in a figth with someone who knows his craft, cause he is WAY to big + his arms are too short for their definition.
The best MMA fighter of the last decade was Fedor Emelianenko and he is 6.0 ft with 223 lb while looking like a guy from next door. A guy like Nash would have never had a chace against CM Punk, not even in 94 when he was in good shape. 

Punk is build like a martial arts fighter and that makes him look a lot more dredible than all those steroid-monsters who are so slow and immobile, that they wouldn*t survive the first 30 seconds of a real fight.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jesus OP you sound like Mr.McMAHON. Not every single top guy must be a roided up freak of a man, Rey Mysterio's tiny, The Miz, Chris Jericho, even John Morrison had a short spell in the main event scene. 

We want unique characters and Punk is just that, he may not be massive but he uses alot kicks in the ring and actually does look believeable.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The lack of the "look" is really what makes Punk stand out to me.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Punk doesn't have 'the look' of a roided up bodybuilder that Johnny Ace loves, but Punk's look is fantastic. His tattoos are unique, and he looks like a crazy maniacal bastard


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol are you guys talking about a real world fight? If so I don't think any amount of Muay Thai training would help much against a good old kick in the balls and glass bottle to the head


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

He was just dissing Punk. Trying to get under his skin. Punk is just fine. Remember Bret Hart wasn't the most buff guy ever and he kicked Nash's ass.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

while Punk doesn't have THE WWE look, he does have a look which is very unique, which in a way is very good


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> Lol are you guys talking about a real world fight? If so I don't think any amount of Muay Thai training would help much against a good old kick in the balls and glass bottle to the head


...you do know that martial arts prepares you to fight against opponents with weapons and kicks of every kind. And you don't have to be an expert, since basic stuff is more than enough to deal with some hick from a bar. 
Special forces are trained in marial arts as well, and now don't tell me you would kick their butt with you bottle and low kick-fighting.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Fuck off with this size makes a difference shit. Watch UFC.


You mean the same UFC that has WEIGHT CLASSES to make it fair? I thought so.

Punk is definitely too skinny to be taken seriously. People used to think the likes of Jericho and Benoit and Guerrero were too small back in the Attitude Era but now it's gone to a whole new ridiculous level of tiny. It's not a case of guys of being on steroids either - look at guys like Swagger and Riley who are of great size, agile, quick - and are 100% natural. Punk should be behind the announcers desk not in the ring.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> You mean the same UFC that has WEIGHT CLASSES to make it fair? I thought so.
> 
> Punk is definitely too skinny to be taken seriously. People used to think the likes of Jericho and Benoit and Guerrero were too small back in the Attitude Era but now it's gone to a whole new ridiculous level of tiny. It's not a case of guys of being on steroids either - look at guys like Swagger and Riley who are of great size, agile, quick - and are 100% natural. Punk should be behind the announcers desk not in the ring.


Hmmmmmm is this a troll post or not.. I just.. cant decide..

better luck next time


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> You mean the same UFC that has WEIGHT CLASSES to make it fair? I thought so.
> 
> Punk is definitely too skinny to be taken seriously. People used to think the likes of Jericho and Benoit and Guerrero were too small back in the Attitude Era but now it's gone to a whole new ridiculous level of tiny. It's not a case of guys of being on steroids either - look at guys like Swagger and Riley who are of great size, agile, quick - and are 100% natural. Punk should be behind the announcers desk not in the ring.


UFC has weght classes to make more money with more Championships, thats it. 

UFC is no MMA, but more like Boxing, with rules preferring certain fighting-styles. Punk has a very good size being 6 ft 1 with 222 lb. Thats perfect weight for a MMA fighter. His look is that of a martial artist.

WWE still tries to pretend muscles make you superior in a fight, but even UFC proves them wrong over and over again, having guys like Nogueira (6ft 3, 234 lb); Ricco Rodriguez 6ft 3, 227 lb) or Bas Rutten (6ft 1, 205 lb) as former HEAVY-WEIGHT champions.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

Punk knows Muay Thai Kickboxing and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu... why not just re-connect with that fact on television?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Punk's whole gimmick at the moment is based around the fact that he is the best WRESTLER. That means technique and execution, not necessarily size. I think it actually works in Punk's favor that he isn't a huge guy, that way he can really emphasize how much his skill makes up for whatever size disadvantage he has.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Arguing size in MMA is pointless with these kids who watched UFC Ultimate knockouts volume 12 and they think that means they know something about the sport of mixed martial arts


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

thegr81117 said:


> So look has nothing to do with wrestling? Are you guys actually suggesting that if Brock Lesnar wasn't the monster and had the look he had during his debut he would have gone over with the crowd as fast as he did? The look is very important in wrestling IMO and Punk, as good as he is, doesn't have the look of a guy who can kick Kevin Nash ass. As someone stated that is why we don't see in UFC Heavyweights fightng Welterweights.


Look can be important. It's one way of getting over with the crowd - "That guy could kick anyone's ass." Punk's already massively over, and has consistently shown he knows how to get over, so whether he has a specific look is irrelevant.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Rock316AE said:


> After Miz was champion?


Exactly Miz can beat Cena
Christian can beat Sheamus


----------



## nuclearpit (Mar 1, 2011)

Believe me.
punk would finish nash of with a quick muay thai kick to
the head. 

I mean who would win a bodybuilder or a middle weight ufc fighter?
I don't know nashs backround as a fighter and I also think muscles look good.
Yeah, the look good. muscles arent equal to strengh.

And for fighter quickness, technique and endurance are more important the muscles


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

Nash would whoop his vanilla midget ass.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> CM Punk needs to bulk the fuck up. Especially if he's to become a top face. Now im not asking for him to look like Brock Lesnar or anything, but the dude could use some muscle gain... badly
> 
> Were we supposed to believe Punk could kick Nash's ass when he was walking down the ramp towards him? Look at the height and size differential
> 
> Oh and before CM Punk fanboys rage, I think he is the best talent in the business right now. Just doesnt have the look IMO


How many martial arts is Nash trained in? Just curious.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nash doesn't know talent. Especially since he doesn't have a whole bunch himself.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> How many martial arts is Nash trained in? Just curious.


The art of midget ass-whoopin'. 

The real reason I responded to your post was because your sig reminded me of this awesome picture of Ultimo Dragon:


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Nash did have a point though guy could pass for a short order cook.

















But yeah Punk would probably beat up Nash in a shoot fight.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea guys like Shawn Michaels and Chris Jericho were jokes. They should have been bodybuilders like John Cena. How awful. CM Punk is the same way.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

If you've ever met Punk in person, he's a lot bigger than he comes across on TV. I think it's just because he lacks definition he looks smaller on tv. The guys is huge!


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

reading his twitter the guy lives in the gym, he jus't doesnt use steroids! Which is why the whole roster is smaller period. Orton is a lot smaller than he used to be

And besides Punk would kick Nash to the curb the guy is in his 50's


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> *Would you believe that someone from MMA could beat up legit Khali?* I do.
> 
> Just because he's not huge doesn't mean he's not legit tough. Look at Rick Rude.


No. Khali's hands are too big, and he's too strong. One punch or chop to the head and it's a ko definitely. He'd be really hard to beat imo.

And on topic, what Punk needs is DEFINITION not size. He looks like a one of those fat/skinny people and looks like a regular druggie tbh. Definition will give him more credibility.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The thing about Punk is that he may not be big, but he looks cagey. He's a submission guy. Looks twisted enough to inflict pain. That's all he needs, tbh.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

This debate is stupid for one reason: if you're above average male hight, you're not small period. The whole size argument is for people like Evan Bourne, not CM Punk whose six ****ing feet.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Who cares what he looks like? Once he can get it done in the ring and on the mic, I couldn't care less. Besides I like Punk's look, I'm sick of bodybuilders with zero talent coming in.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

Dark_Raiden said:


> No. Khali's hands are too big, and he's too strong. One punch or chop to the head and it's a ko definitely. He'd be really hard to beat imo.
> 
> And on topic, what Punk needs is DEFINITION not size. He looks like a one of those fat/skinny people and looks like a regular druggie tbh. Definition will give him more credibility.


Oh God. Khali would be beaten by a lighweight.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

visko said:


> Oh God. Khali would be beaten by a lighweight.


I'd bet on Khali killing the lightweight legit in the first round.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Most idiotic thing I've heard in years. Punk doesn't _need_ to bulk up at all.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

J.R always says CM Punk is an expert in "Mui Thai" so size isn't worth shit


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

That's the most retarded thing I've ever heard. Punk should never bulk up, he's fine just the way he is.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> I'd bet on Khali killing the lightweight legit in the first round.


lol you are a moron then. Khali moves with the speed of tectonic plates. He would never get his hands on an even decent 155 lb fighter.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the whole " U DON'T HAV MUSCLES SO U CAN'T WIN A FIGHT" thing is so backwards.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> lol you are a moron then. Khali moves with the *speed of tectonic plates*. He would never get his hands on an even decent 155 lb fighter.


I lol'd


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Alot of people in here are saying Punk doesn't need to bulk up. And no they're right he doesn't need to. But in all honesty there is no reason for him not to apart from laziness. It can only help him. Maybe a bit extra leg strength and he wouldn't botch the GTS. Bulking up (and I don't mean gaining weight to John Cena levels, just adding some muscle) can only help him.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

doyousee? said:


> So if CM Punk was shredded like John Morrison or Dolph Ziggler, this wouldn't be an issue?
> 
> CM Punk: 6'1"/222 lbs
> John Morrison: 6'1"/224 lbs
> ...


If you honestly think this is their actual weight, then you're delusional. Punk is no more than 205. Morrison is no more than 195-200 (esp now). Ziggler, at the most is 205. Christian is in the 185-195 range. These are called billed heights and weights for a reason. I'm a personal trainer/dietitian and I know for a fact that none of the guys you mentioned here are their actual billed weight. Kurt Angle gets billed at 240, and is actually 205. So yeah, Nash has a point when he says a Heavyweight Champion, who's actually light heavy weight status in terms of weight, needs to bulk up. HBK, in his prime, was a legit 235. Look at him in 95-98. He was shredded out of his mind and still had A LOT of mass. Nash even said when he met him that he was surprised as hell to see how big he was in person. However, at his retirement/induction ceremony, HHH said HBK's probably like 185 now, even though he's still billed at 235. 

I don't hate or mind Punk/Christian's build at all, I just wanted to make a point that most of you are wrong when you're saying they're legit heavyweights. They're not. None of the aforementioned wrestler's are. Also, I'm straight edge, I'm pretty damn big, and there's A LOT of other Natural Bodybuilders. Point being is, CM Punk doesn't have to use steroids to gain mass and get more toned up. Especially in this day and age. Should he bulk up if he wants to be seen as a serious threat? Maybe. Does it really matter if he bulks up though? Not at all. He puts on amazing matches and is the best in WWE at the moment.

Also, to make a point. Punk's "mma" background is about as legitimate as Barrett's bare knuckle brawler background. It's just part of his gimmick/style. So you people need to stop acting like he's some sort of UFC or MMA legend for real. He has little to no experience in the sport and to be honest, him vs. Nash probably wouldn't be close at all in a real fight. Also, LOL at someone calling Nash decrepit. The dude is still in amazing shape and he's 52. 315 of pretty much pure muscle is not decrepit at all lol. Yes, he's injury prone, but that doesn't mean he wouldn't work Punk over in a real fight.

To end my rant, CM Punk rules and is the best wrestler in the world at the moment


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

jm99 said:


> Alot of people in here are saying Punk doesn't need to bulk up. And no they're right he doesn't need to. But in all honesty there is no reason for him not to apart from laziness. It can only help him. Maybe a bit extra leg strength and he wouldn't botch the GTS. Bulking up (and I don't mean gaining weight to John Cena levels, just adding some muscle) can only help him.


Punk's GTS issues strike me as more of an upper body strength issue than a leg strength one. He has no problem getting them up. It's controlling them on the way down that he can't do. 
Doesn't really discredit your point, obviously.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Why should CM Punk bulk up??? hes been like that all his career


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Punk is supposed to be a *heavyweight*

Sure lower weight MMA guys and boxers aren't that bulky but heavyweights are.

Punk looks ridiculous claiming to be over 200 lbs


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

zombiemaster said:


> Punk is supposed to be a *heavyweight*
> 
> Sure lower weight MMA guys and boxers aren't that bulky but heavyweights are.
> 
> Punk looks ridiculous claiming to be over 200 lbs


it's actually just the WWE Championship not the WWE Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Nash better not tearing his quad next time he does a promo.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

scrilla said:


> it's actually just the WWE Championship not the WWE Heavyweight Championship.


Punk won the World Heavyweight Championship 3 times though.

And the weird thing is that WWE 'Counterweights' are supposed to be small high flyers but in boxing counterweight is the weight class directly below heavyweight.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Punk looks like an Italian Maffia


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

TheRock316 said:


> Punk looks like an Italian Maffia


Because of the hair? yes

But the piercing and tattoo's look strange


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

zombiemaster said:


> Punk won the World Heavyweight Championship 3 times though.
> 
> And the weird thing is that WWE 'Counterweights' are supposed to be small high flyers but in boxing counterweight is the weight class directly below heavyweight.


Counterweight? LOL

It's cruiserweight, bright guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zombiemaster said:


> Punk is supposed to be a *heavyweight*
> 
> Sure lower weight MMA guys and boxers aren't that bulky but heavyweights are.
> 
> Punk looks ridiculous claiming to be over 200 lbs


And we should give a shit.....why?


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone think Kane should come back and team with kevin nash as "diesels"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ChazThrasher said:


> Anyone think Kane should come back and team with kevin nash as "diesels"


The thought never crossed my mind to be quite honest.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

ChazThrasher said:


> Anyone think Kane should come back and team with kevin nash as "diesels"


No.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

The way Punk looks is exactly what WWE needs right now...Having him in the main event scene kills all the criticism that WWE only want big guys as champion. He represents the whole if you have skill it doesnt matter how big you are and it gives hope to guys in the indies that are around his size....Also it helps with the whole "steriods and wrestlers" controversy that is always hovering over the WWE and prowrestling and having him in the spotlight makes WWE look good PR-wise.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Arguing size in MMA is pointless with these kids who watched UFC Ultimate knockouts volume 12 and they think that means they know something about the sport of mixed martial arts


There have only been 8 volumes so far. U MAD BRO?


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

remember early WWE days for punk? he looked lot better physically than he is currently.

currently he's really skinny and probably has "skinnyfat" or whatever HHH called him. His teeth is also growing yellowish. 

before anyone shoots me, I'm a Punk fan.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

Anyone that thinks Punk needs to do anything is an idiot. Punk is basically breathing life back into a promotion that for the most part, had aliened and disenfranchised an entire segment of its audience. Punk doesn't need to bulk up, he doesn't have to do jack shit except keep on being the best damn thing in the business, exactly the way he is right now.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

See sig for why having "the look" simply isn't enough to cut it.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Nash? He _always_ has a point. That's why people love him and hate him all at once.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

Dark_Raiden said:


> I'd bet on Khali killing the lightweight legit in the first round.


Hong Man Choi. Google and youtube it.

He, a 7,2 353lbs TRAINED can was beaten by a Middleweight note-very-good guy(Minowa, 5,9 194). BTW Minowa is suposed to be Tiger Mask V.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

BlackLevisa said:


> See sig for why having "the look" simply isn't enough to cut it.


Otunga looks like a fucking tool anyway


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm willing to bet Khali would lose against a top lightweight fighter in UFC today. The lightweight would get him down and punch him out or choke him until the ref stops it. Khali is just not fast enough and just doesn't come off as a fighter to me.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk image is alright but people are stupid that they ccould believe punk could easily kick nashes ass. Size actually does matter how many times to you actaully see somebody like punks size whoop somebody like nashes size unless the dude was in ufc or something like that.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> lol you are a moron then. Khali moves with the speed of tectonic plates. He would never get his hands on an even decent 155 lb fighter.





visko said:


> Hong Man Choi. Google and youtube it.
> 
> He, a 7,2 353lbs TRAINED can was beaten by a Middleweight note-very-good guy(Minowa, 5,9 194). BTW Minowa is suposed to be Tiger Mask V.





ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm willing to bet Khali would lose against a top lightweight fighter in UFC today. The lightweight would get him down and punch him out or choke him until the ref stops it. Khali is just not fast enough and just doesn't come off as a fighter to me.


Ok, first of all, in a cage Khali wil eventually get his hands on the fighter, and he moves much faster irl than in the WWE, that's his gimmick.

Second, that 7'2 guy probably doesn't have hands the size of Khali(basketball looks like tennis ball), the strength(bench at least 600lbs) and he's not 7'4 400 lbs like Khali is. Plus that happened and was a rare occurrence. On the regular Khali wins regardless. Especially in a real fight with no rules. And btw Middleweight does not equal lightweight.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i fought part of punks gimmick was how he mixed martial arts with his own style of wrestling ? meaning he never needed to be the biggest most muscley guy in the lockeroom to kick you ass

Maybe i've been wrong about that for years lol


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

Who cares. Cena isn't going away anytime soon so Punk won't be the #1 face (or if he does, it won't be by much to whoever is 2nd). I'm personally glad to see a guy like Punk who can win without looking like a monster. Maybe it's something you'll just have to get used to.

Plus it fits in well with his gimmick. A guy who claims to be an honest man and is the voice of reason in some ways.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Punk's "look" is fine--the only point Nash has made is that he's trapped in the 90s.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

NonCentz said:


> If you honestly think this is their actual weight, then you're delusional. Punk is no more than 205. Morrison is no more than 195-200 (esp now). Ziggler, at the most is 205. Christian is in the 185-195 range. These are called billed heights and weights for a reason. I'm a personal trainer/dietitian and I know for a fact that none of the guys you mentioned here are their actual billed weight. Kurt Angle gets billed at 240, and is actually 205. So yeah, Nash has a point when he says a Heavyweight Champion, who's actually light heavy weight status in terms of weight, needs to bulk up. HBK, in his prime, was a legit 235. Look at him in 95-98. He was shredded out of his mind and still had A LOT of mass. Nash even said when he met him that he was surprised as hell to see how big he was in person. However, at his retirement/induction ceremony, HHH said HBK's probably like 185 now, even though he's still billed at 235.
> 
> I don't hate or mind Punk/Christian's build at all, I just wanted to make a point that most of you are wrong when you're saying they're legit heavyweights. They're not. None of the aforementioned wrestler's are. Also, I'm straight edge, I'm pretty damn big, and there's A LOT of other Natural Bodybuilders. Point being is, CM Punk doesn't have to use steroids to gain mass and get more toned up. Especially in this day and age. Should he bulk up if he wants to be seen as a serious threat? Maybe. Does it really matter if he bulks up though? Not at all. He puts on amazing matches and is the best in WWE at the moment.
> 
> ...


Great post


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> *Nash doesn't know talent.* Especially since he doesn't have a whole bunch himself.


And you do?

Nice to meet you, Mr. McMahon. (or maybe John Laurenitis? lol) 





ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I loved the promo tonight because even after Punk tore Nash to shreds on the mic it really felt like if not for those security guards we would have saw Punk the smaller man beat Kevin Nash a giant to add injury to insult. I know it would have been a work of course and I'm defeating what I'm saying here but I wanna get back to wrestling from MMA and say that I think WWE will ultimately have these two in a match and Punk will win probably with a head kick or something but he will win clean and we'll be able to move forward away from the past like Kevin Nash hopefully for the last time.


Dude, I'm sorry but the idea that Punk would defeat Nash with just a head kick is asinine. 

He'd HAVE TO somehow lift that huge frame of Kev's onto his little-ass shoulders to deliver the GTS. I doubt it will be easy. lol.


And anyway, perhaps the guards there were put more for PUNK's protection than Nash's. 

I find it hard to believe(or rather it be believable) that PUNK could Legit kick Kevin nash's ass. I'm sorry but while Muy Thai is awesome, you'd better take the man the Size of Kevin Nash down the first few shots....otherwise, I don't think things would end well. 





Even at his advanced age, Kevin is in tremendous shape and I think if it came to an actual fight, I don't think PHIL(yes, PHIL) would be successful in "kicking Nash's ass" unless it consisted of him sneaking up behind him, literally kicking his ass, then running away real fast. :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LEt's be real for a second, Kevin Nash and Scott Steiner are honestly in ridiculously amazing shape for their ages, it's fucking insane. Kevin Nash (while breaking his quads in the process (LOL) would annihilate CM Punk in a real fight, plain and simple, this coming from a Punk mark.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ nice to see a Punk mark showing some common sense. I salute you, sir.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> LEt's be real for a second, Kevin Nash and Scott Steiner are honestly in ridiculously amazing shape for their ages, it's fucking insane. Kevin Nash (while breaking his quads in the process (LOL) would annihilate CM Punk in a real fight, plain and simple, this coming from a Punk mark.



Supposedly Nash will whup some ass in real life. I've seen plenty of guys who are 'trained' get their asses kicked when there are no rules in a real fight (I've also seen some people get their ass kicked by a little guy who knew how to fight). But Nash is really big and tough. not a good combo. he is so much stronger than punk, as long as he can take a couple shots first, as soon as he got his hands on punk, it would be over. his arms are as long as punk's legs


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

The only way I see punk winning is if he uses weapons.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not even a Punk mark but I find nothing wrong with his look.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Did Benoit need to bulk up? No. Did Eddie? No.

Punk is unique in that he can be a top star without being some big juiced up meathead. Punk has some big arms, most just don't notice. During WWE's SummerSlam Axxess promo during Raw there was a clip of Punk and his biceps were actually well sized for his size.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Scorpion said:


> Did Benoit need to bulk up? No. Did Eddie? No.


They probably didn't need to, but they both did tremendously. Probably excessively.

That much muscle mass on guys 5'7"-5'9" was not natural and contributed to their premature deaths.






















I think both of them felt to get ahead in the WWE, they had to bulk up. They had to compete with guys like Rock, Triple H, Angle, Lesnar, etc.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

Which is fucking retarded. They were both extremely high quality wrestlers and could get over no problem without being all bulked out. So the people bitching about Punk's size need to get a reality check. I'm just glad he's straight edge and won't fuck with shit like that.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

endersghost said:


> Which is fucking retarded. They were both extremely high quality wrestlers and could get over no problem without being all bulked out. So the people bitching about Punk's size need to get a reality check. I'm just glad he's straight edge and won't fuck with shit like that.


Agreed. Even though I despise Punk at the moment, I respect that kind of lifestyle. In fact, I'm applying it in my life right now.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL @ people saying Eddie, Benoit weren't jacked, this forum is f'd up. Shawn Michaels in his prime during the 90s was jacked up, his arms were absolutely shredded. Eddie & Benoit were hugeeee....

CM Punk's body is not even close to as jacked as these guys were.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but Punk seemed to be in a little bit better shape about a year or so ago...now he does look a little more flabby in areas.

I love Punk's overall skills, but he'd be a tough sell as a legit threat to a guy the size of Kevin Nash.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Size does'nt matter Jericho beat up Goldberg also Booker T whipped Batista so size dose'nt matter when it comes to fighting but wrestling, it does for the entertainment part of it but if still not convinced I bet jet li can whip the entire WWE roster and he's what 4ft 10.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

vybzkartel8 said:


> The only way I see punk winning is if he uses weapons.


Like Steve Blackman.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They probably didn't need to, but they both did tremendously. Probably excessively.
> 
> That much muscle mass on guys 5'7"-5'9" was not natural and contributed to their premature deaths.
> 
> ...


Wrong. There is no evidence that bulking up contributed to Eddie's death, and it had absolutely nothing to do with Chris' death.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Did Benoit need to bulk up? No. Did Eddie? No.
> 
> Punk is unique in that he can be a top star without being some big juiced up meathead. Punk has some big arms, most just don't notice. During WWE's SummerSlam Axxess promo during Raw there was a clip of Punk and his biceps were actually well sized for his size.


These are promos but Punk and Nash, don't take them too seriously. Punk is fine the way he is. Was anyone really idiotic and ignorant enough to think that Kevin Nash died? 

Best line of the night though (for me) was : short-ordered cook from a waffle house


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

kazoo said:


> Size does'nt matter Jericho beat up Goldberg


No he didn't.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

kazoo said:


> Size does'nt matter Jericho beat up Goldberg also Booker T whipped Batista so size dose'nt matter when it comes to fighting but wrestling, it does for the entertainment part of it but if still not convinced I bet jet li can whip the entire WWE roster and he's what 4ft 10.


Yea but there isn't as big of size difference between those guys as there is between Punk and Nash.

Jericho is 5'10', Goldberg 6'3' and Booker T is about 6'3' while Batista is 6'6'.

That's not that big of size differences.

Punk however is like 5'10' at best, and Nash is at least 6'10', now in that case size would really play a big role in that fight.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't say Benoit bulked up tremendously. In fact, if you watch him in WCW's NWA tag team championship tournament, he actually looked bigger and bulkier (but less cut) back then than he did in his later years. Noticeably bigger. And that was in 1992.


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Sigh*... Difference between Shawn and Punk is that HBK is extremely agile (or was I guess), quick, and the super kick could come out of nowhere. He had a decent build compared to Punk too. I have an extremely hard time believing Punk could beat Nash, but any match between Diesel and Michaels seemed believable. 

And for anyone who mentions The Miz, please consider that standing beside the average person he'd look like a tank. He has an odd look sort of, but he's bulky. Punk is one of the least intimidating guys on the roster. 

And i'm on hating on him either.. I think Punk is the best talent in the company. I just really think he could use another 10 pounds of bulk.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, you know, because Kane and Undertaker have NEVER been beaten by smaller guys and have NEVER been defeated in the long term by smaller guys. Because Kane is always on these streaks of domination, holding every belt, umpteen time WWE champion. Because size is the only important thing and CM Punk can't take advantage of Nash's shitty legs, because Punk's gonna stand still for everything Nash throws at him. Nash isn't even the best 7 footer ever. I'm sure if it was Kane that Punk was going against right now it'd be a toss up but because it's Nash and nobody remembers Nash as anything but the biggest bad ass on the block Punk gets his ass kicked no contest right? 

Seriously people. Seriously. Look at Kane's career and tell me that a guy Punk's size can't bring down a giant. Stone Cold was never buff, never huge and strong, but he was big enough to get done what he needed to get done in the ring, and when Kane and Austin feuded over the belt, Kane held that belt for all of ONE DAY. If you're gonna compare Punk to Austin, compare Nash to Kane. Punk can totally go over Nash and it wouldn't be surprising. Yeah Austin's a bit bigger but not by much and it's not like Austin used a bunch of slams and drops in his day, it was the Lou Thesz press, stompin mudholes, drop the stunner. With Punk it's knees and kicks, lock in a submission, drop the GTS. Maybe he doesn't hit the GTS but you can't tell me that Punk can't make Nash tap.

I'm a lifelong Nash mark and I'm telling you, Punk's going over in this feud and it will be believable.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> After Miz was champion?



























CM punk looks horrible even next to the Miz.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

NonCentz said:


> If you honestly think this is their actual weight, then you're delusional. Punk is no more than 205. Morrison is no more than 195-200 (esp now). Ziggler, at the most is 205. Christian is in the 185-195 range. These are called billed heights and weights for a reason. I'm a personal trainer/dietitian and I know for a fact that none of the guys you mentioned here are their actual billed weight. Kurt Angle gets billed at 240, and is actually 205. So yeah, Nash has a point when he says a Heavyweight Champion, who's actually light heavy weight status in terms of weight, needs to bulk up. HBK, in his prime, was a legit 235. Look at him in 95-98. He was shredded out of his mind and still had A LOT of mass. Nash even said when he met him that he was surprised as hell to see how big he was in person. However, at his retirement/induction ceremony, HHH said HBK's probably like 185 now, even though he's still billed at 235.
> 
> I don't hate or mind Punk/Christian's build at all, I just wanted to make a point that most of you are wrong when you're saying they're legit heavyweights. They're not. None of the aforementioned wrestler's are. Also, I'm straight edge, I'm pretty damn big, and there's A LOT of other Natural Bodybuilders. Point being is, CM Punk doesn't have to use steroids to gain mass and get more toned up. Especially in this day and age. Should he bulk up if he wants to be seen as a serious threat? Maybe. Does it really matter if he bulks up though? Not at all. He puts on amazing matches and is the best in WWE at the moment.
> 
> ...


Well said. I agree with all of it. I posted those knowing full well that those are billed stats as opposed to the real thing. I just put them as a reference because they are all around the same size and to show that based on those weights, he's just as valid as a heavyweight as guys like Michaels and Jericho. In my first post I even compared Punk's physique to that of a Light-Heavyweight fighter. I was only defending my belief that WWE's top guy doesn't always have to have this common 'look' Vince admires so much. I'd also like to point out that weight classes are non-existant in pro wrestling. The cruiserweight division had a very flexible 215lb limit when the legit limit for the division (according to boxing leagues) is 200lbs. 

To nit-pick a bit, Michaels was always billed at 225 and not 235. I always thought he looked heavier during the early 90's than during his prime though.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the issue here is that wrestling has always been larger than life. It's always going to be larger than life, but the wrestlers are becoming life-size. Miz isn't huge. Punk isn't huge. Danielson isn't huge. In this day and age the ability to act and sell and be technically proficient are all more important than a person's size. Welcome to the REALITY era.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I would could totally believe Punk could kick Nash's ass. Being muscular has nothing to do with how well you can fight, it just makes you look more intimidating. A true martial artists would destroy a weight lifter everyday of the year because one knows what he is doing and the other just has muscle.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

He wont bulk up anytime soon, the WWE is about non drug usage nowadays where the future stars are skinny but in athletic shape..
Steroid usage left WWE because of the past deaths, and stupidity of it all. people were addicted to drugs too much that it killed them off eventually. ya know its a new generation where anyone can main event 

I am personally glad that WWE is against roids because it means no one will die so early


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"The Look" has always been such a bullshit cop out by the fans. If a guy Punk's size isn't going out in his matches with a style where he is completely overpowering a guy he shouldn't be like say a John Cena or Sheamus who really gives a fuck if he isn't ripped to high hell or a giant. WWE has spent the last 25 years conning fans into thinking bigger is always better. Just because Vince is a big powerlifting mark and made money off the some huge guys in the past like Hogan or Warrior doesn't mean a guy who is smaller has no plausible way to win a match.

The worst part is the lot of you are the same people who complain when a turd like Otunga comes around who is only there for his size & physique and takes up TV time and then just turn around and complain because "CM Punk/Daniel Bryan/The Miz/Chris Jericho/Eddie Guerrero/Rey Mysterio are too small to be credible" Same old song and dance over and over again. If someone has talent and gets a shot they're going to make themselves a star, size/physique shouldn't be a deciding factor. The exception is if someone has a Giant/Monster or a Rick Rude/Chris Masters narcissist like gimmick.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Nash's shoulders are bigger than punk's torso.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I would could totally believe Punk could kick Nash's ass. Being muscular has nothing to do with how well you can fight, it just makes you look more intimidating. A true martial artists would destroy a weight lifter everyday of the year because one knows what he is doing and the other just has muscle.


This (Y)

Also while i was watching the promo i noticed that CM Punk's upper arm has become bigger. Minutes after that, Nash said that Punk needs to get roided, or else he's not a wrestler. Come on, does everybody have to end up like Eddie, Chris, Perfect, Savage and so on ??


----------



## Berry Icetwist (Dec 28, 2010)

Royce Gracie looks like a middle school teacher, but he'd kick Kevin Nash's head off his shoulders.


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

I think I can kick Nash's ass.
I'll smack him in the face and run as fast as I can.
He won't catch anyone with his dead legs.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

glenwo2 said:


> I find it hard to believe(or rather it be believable) that PUNK could Legit kick Kevin nash's ass. I'm sorry but while Muy Thai is awesome, you'd better take the man the Size of Kevin Nash down the first few shots....otherwise, I don't think things would end well.
> 
> Even at his advanced age, Kevin is in tremendous shape and I think if it came to an actual fight, I don't think PHIL(yes, PHIL) would be successful in "kicking Nash's ass" unless it consisted of him sneaking up behind him, literally kicking his ass, then running away real fast. :lmao


Muay Thai is actually perfect for a bummed knee/legs Nash, Muay Thai low kicks are devastating, even guys who train to check kicks go lame after a couple of kicks.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Geeve said:


> Muay Thai is actually perfect for a bummed knee/legs Nash, Muay Thai low kicks are devastating, even guys who train to check kicks go lame after a couple of kicks.


Kind of like Jose Aldo making ground beef out of Faber's leg(or was it his thigh?)


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

> I think the issue here is that wrestling has always been larger than life. It's always going to be larger than life, but the wrestlers are becoming life-size. Miz isn't huge. Punk isn't huge. Danielson isn't huge. In this day and age the ability to act and sell and be technically proficient are all more important than a person's size. Welcome to the REALITY era.


This! If muscles = success, Mason Ryan would be Champion!

Also there were also Davids winnig against Goliaths in the history of wrestling.
There's no problem for Punk going over Nash.


----------



## e4l (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk has the ugliest body in the wrestling business. He looks like a straight up pussy and im not joking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kobe Bryant said:


> CM Punk needs to bulk the fuck up. Especially if he's to become a top face. Now im not asking for him to look like Brock Lesnar or anything, but the dude could use some muscle gain... badly
> 
> *Were we supposed to believe Punk could kick Nash's ass when he was walking down the ramp towards him? Look at the height and size differential*
> 
> Oh and before CM Punk fanboys rage, I think he is the best talent in the business right now. Just doesnt have the look IMO


Rey vs just about anybody, says hi, but I agree with Mike J Cab00se, if Punk roided up, he might look weird. Seeing as we are use to seeing him the way he is.


----------



## e4l (Aug 18, 2011)

WAGG said:


> Rey vs just about anybody, says hi, but I agree with Mike J Cab00se, if Punk roided up, he might look weird. Seeing as we are use to seeing him the way he is.


Punks GF beth has more muscles than he does, punk looks like a straight up bitch. I dont see what Beth sees in him. Imo he doesnt even look like champion material and never shouldve been champion.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

e4l said:


> Punks GF beth has more muscles than he does, punk looks like a straight up bitch. *I dont see what Beth sees in him.* Imo he doesnt even look like champion material and never shouldve been champion.


Maybe she likes being the one wearing the pants in the relationship.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Calvin22 said:


> He wont bulk up anytime soon, the WWE is about non drug usage nowadays where the future stars are skinny but in athletic shape..
> Steroid usage left WWE because of the past deaths, and stupidity of it all. people were addicted to drugs too much that it killed them off eventually. ya know its a new generation where anyone can main event
> 
> I am personally glad that WWE is against roids because it means no one will die so early


are you fucking dumb? punk looks like shit i doubt he even works out anymore


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

I hate people who think big = better in wrestling. Anyone who looks at those two men and thinks the 52 year old, top-heavy cripple looks more credible is wrong. 

The biggest man in the world can't win a fight if he's fucking immobile. Nash is close.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

im getting sick of the bodybuilder look in wrestling, with mma we all know it means nothing. just having a fighters build should be enough.


----------



## El Phantasmo (Aug 16, 2011)

The top wrestlers WWE has ever had had big, muscular builds. HBK, Mick Foley, and Ric Flair are a few of the exceptions to this, but either overall fitness and/or presence overcame that. Oh, and the UFC arguments I see in here are null and avoid...there is a reason why there are weight divisions in UFC. The most mediocre heavyweight would absolutely destroy a great fighter like GSP.

Unless the big guy is an immobile fat-body or an out of breath bodybuilder, the vast majority of cases the bigger, stronger man is going to win the fight, period. 

I just like to think that a lot of the rhetoric on here when it comes to smaller men beating down much bigger men is largely due to forum posters being smaller, weaker guys themselves.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

El Phantasmo said:


> The top wrestlers WWE has ever had had big, muscular builds. HBK, Mick Foley, and Ric Flair are a few of the exceptions to this, but either overall fitness and/or presence overcame that. Oh, and the UFC arguments I see in here are null and avoid...there is a reason why there are weight divisions in UFC. The most mediocre heavyweight would absolutely destroy a great fighter like GSP.
> 
> Unless the big guy is an immobile fat-body or an out of breath bodybuilder, the vast majority of cases the bigger, stronger man is going to win the fight, period.
> 
> I just like to think that a lot of the rhetoric on here when it comes to smaller men beating down much bigger men is largely due to forum posters being smaller, weaker guys themselves.


So what does this have to do with Punk, who looks fairly similar to former UFC-Heavyweight Champions or former MMA-Heavyweight Champions. And if you don't know bout fighting or only have seen UFC, which is a joke, don't comment on it.
You will NEVER see a guy build like Cena become a MMA-Champion. Aboslutely IMPOSSIBLE. So what are you guys bitching about? Bitch about the Cenas, Triple-H's and Batistas, that are just look and no substance.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I would could totally believe Punk could kick Nash's ass. Being muscular has nothing to do with how well you can fight, it just makes you look more intimidating. A true martial artists would destroy a weight lifter everyday of the year because one knows what he is doing and the other just has muscle.


Punk is not a true martial artist. I don't care how old Nash is, he would KILL Punk in a real fight.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

@Alex wright Brock Lesnar says Hello


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

faceface said:


> Anyone who looks at those two men and thinks the 52 year old, top-heavy cripple looks more credible is wrong.


lol of course Kevin Nash looks more credible.
Punk has the ugliest body in the wrestling business. 
CM Skunk looks Terrible. Nash at 52 looks like a real threat
If I see CM punk In an Alley I give him some of my pocket change
If I see Kevin Nash In an Alley I will gtfo of his way.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

CM Punk know Muay Thai and Jiu Jitsu, he would beat kevin's ass in a real fight. I laugh at the typical wwe fan mentality that 'jacked up body builders are the best fighters in the world'.


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dear fucking lord people the guy is not complaining about how tall he is or how much he wights he complains that the guy doesn't have that much muscles in comparisson to another vanilla midget like Gurerro that used steroids to look more impressive. 
Punk is liked because he does looks like a regular guy. 
It would be more belivable if he was bigger to beat a guy like cena.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Wouldn't it be funny if Cena took Punk under his wing, giving him bodybuilding tips and training with him?
And Punk started to wear Cena's "Never Give Up" shirts?

Since there are rumors they're going to start tagging together and all.
RTruth could come out and say "I have to fight Cena.....and Little Jimmy!".


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Did Benoit need to bulk up? No. Did Eddie? No.
> 
> Punk is unique in that he can be a top star without being some big juiced up meathead. Punk has some big arms, most just don't notice. During WWE's SummerSlam Axxess promo during Raw there was a clip of Punk and his biceps were actually well sized for his size.


This mus be one of the stupidest statement I've seen. Both tof these guy used steroids. Both of these guy had massive amounts of muscles. Both are unfortunatly dead.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE! People complain Punks to skinny yet don't mind it when REY FUCKING MYSTERIO is champ? What about the Daniel Bryan fans? When he cashes in and becomes champ would you like it if we accused him of it? He's no bulkier than CM Punk. Bullshit.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

And the ability of some users here to show just how sheltered they are shines through stronger than ever.

Having a large muscle mass does not mean you can beat a trained fighter in a fight. It's that simple.

I'd be much more unwilling to fight someone trained in mma than a 7ft guy with muscle who would lose a race to a granny. 

But nope, this forum shows me once again "MUSKLES HERP DERP"


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

kazoo said:


> @Alex wright Brock Lesnar says Hello


Lesnar has reduced his his weight dramatically compared to his WWE-days. He is lot slimmer and doesn't have so much muscles anymore. And Lesnar got beat by a smaller guy (6ft 1 and 145 lb) in his last fight.

And Lesnar never had the build of a bodybuilder like Cena.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

sooooo many Punk d*ckriders getting so offended and claiming Punk is some UFC champion or something... wow


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Alex Wright said:


> Lesnar has reduced his his weight dramatically compared to his WWE-days. He is lot slimmer and doesn't have so much muscles anymore. And Lesnar got beat by a smaller guy (6ft 1 and 145 lb) in his last fight.
> 
> And Lesnar never had the build of a bodybuilder like Cena.


yep. Cain Velasquez is 145 pounds :no:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheEliteOne said:


> lol of course Kevin Nash looks more credible.
> Punk has the ugliest body in the wrestling business.
> CM Skunk looks Terrible.* Nash at 52* looks like a real threat
> If I see CM punk In an Alley I give him some of my pocket change
> If I see Kevin Nash In an Alley I will gtfo of his way.




Nash is 52? Fucking hell. Now I really don't want him in a match lol.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Kobe Bryant said:


> sooooo many Punk d*ckriders getting so offended and claiming Punk is some UFC champion or something... wow


Punk > Kobe Bryant


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

Kobe Bryant said:


> yep. Cain Velasquez is 145 pounds :no:


....really? really?

As if you didn't know i meant 245 lb....don't be a smartass, please.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Punk might be skinny, but he looks badass IMO. Those tats and beard give him a respectful look in my view. If you want to talk about guys who can't be taken seriously, look at Christian. The guy is very talented, but his look as a WHC is just...ugh.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't believe this shit gone on for 10 pages. :no:


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

MOGUNS! said:


> Yea but there isn't as big of size difference between those guys as there is between Punk and Nash.
> 
> Jericho is 5'10', Goldberg 6'3' and Booker T is about 6'3' *while Batista is 6'6'*.
> 
> ...


Batista is not 6' 6 and Punk is clearly over 6'.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *Punk might be skinny, but he looks badass IMO. Those tats and beard give him a respectful look in my view. If you want to talk about guys who can't be taken seriously, look at Christian. The guy is very talented, but his look as a WHC is just...ugh.*


Punk does not look a least bit intimidating. He look like a drugged out Joseph Gordon-Levitt. That's not to say he wouldn't rip me a new asshole in a fight, but if I saw walking down the sidewalk, I look him straight in the eye and say "The fuck you looking?" Now if I saw hypothetically speaking, Chris Beniot or Ken Shamrock walking on the sidewalk, I'm stepping aside real real quick and let them pass.

Alot of you are missing what Nash is saying, I don't think he was trying to say that Punk should roid up. Punk has the ugliest body definition for someone of his size in the E. I'm talking Trevor Murdock status. Punk looks flabby and sick. His body is drooping like a melted clay. He's like the wrestling version of Paul Pierce.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Why do people want Punk to bulk up? Look at current main eventers in the WWE. Del Rio is not impressive looking, same with the Miz and Christian. Even look some of the "big guys", Swagger is tall, but he doesn't look impressive. You don't have to be some jacked up idiot to be a legit main eventer or even a draw. 

Nash throwing that insult at Punk was extremely stupid. Punk was right in saying that it's not 1994 anymore. Nash would never throw that insult at his buddy Shawn Michaels. He would never tell Sean Waltman that.

Another thing, you don't have to look like a threat to be a threat. Anderson Silva doesn't look that impressive, but if you throw him in the octagon with with one of these jacked up idiots, he would completely destroy them. So the WWE could make CM Punk a threat if they would book him that way.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Deebow said:


> Why do people want Punk to bulk up? Look at current main eventers in the WWE. Del Rio is not impressive looking, same with the Miz and Christian. Even look some of the "big guys", Swagger is tall, but he doesn't look impressive. You don't have to be some jacked up idiot to be a legit main eventer or even a draw.
> 
> Nash throwing that insult at Punk was extremely stupid. Punk was right in saying that it's not 1994 anymore. Nash would never throw that insult at his buddy Shawn Michaels. He would never tell Sean Waltman that.
> 
> Another thing, you don't have to look like a threat to be a threat. Anderson Silva doesn't look that impressive, but if you throw him in the octagon with with one of these jacked up idiots, he would completely destroy them. So the WWE could make CM Punk a threat if they would book him that way.


I get what you're saying and I agree. But I that Shawn was actually ripped and had some muscle definition.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> CM Punk needs to bulk the fuck up. Especially if he's to become a top face. Now im not asking for him to look like Brock Lesnar or anything, but the dude could use some muscle gain... badly
> 
> Were we supposed to believe Punk could kick Nash's ass when he was walking down the ramp towards him? Look at the height and size differential
> 
> Oh and before CM Punk fanboys rage, I think he is the best talent in the business right now. Just doesnt have the look IMO


Wrong!


Kurt Angel4 said:


> This mus be one of the stupidest statement I've seen. Both tof these guy used steroids. Both of these guy had massive amounts of muscles. Both are unfortunatly dead.


Yes, but both were slim and small, which is why they felt pressured to turn to roids. Watch early/pre WWE matches for both men and you'll see what I mean.
This obsession with bodybuilding is honestly disheartening tbh. Punk is fine the way he is. And when he was coming down the ramp that was the beauty of it: "Wow, Nash is a giant and CM Punk doesn't even care. That's awesome!"


----------



## tony2074 (Aug 6, 2011)

From what I've gleaned from twitter, Punk does a shitload of cardio and suffers from insomnia. I myself have insomnia, and I go to the gym. and some days i get so little sleep i just can;t be arsed. He was bulkier when he started, definitley, I'm wondering if his various injuries have stopped him hitting the weights as hard?

And wow, 25 pages on punk's body.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Punk needs to change haircut, thats all.

No, Nash had no point, we had What? chants for a reason. Nobody understood what the fuck he was talking about. Anyway, Punk owned him during the promo.


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Wrong!
> 
> 
> Yes, but both were slim and small, which is why they felt pressured to turn to roids. Watch early/pre WWE matches for both men and you'll see what I mean.
> This obsession with bodybuilding is honestly disheartening tbh. Punk is fine the way he is. And when he was coming down the ramp that was the beauty of it: "Wow, Nash is a giant and CM Punk doesn't even care. That's awesome!"


Yeah but to make it atleast a litle realistic punk should starting to get some muscles. look at miz, that guy has bulked up


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Kurt Angel4 said:


> Yeah but to make it atleast a litle realistic punk should starting to get some muscles. look at miz, that guy has bulked up


fpalm

We've spent 20+ pages explaining that muscles =/= winning 'fights' 

everything in this thread that's been said about Punk goes even more so for guys like HBK, Rey, ect ect


----------



## timmyismint (Aug 14, 2011)

i can see what you mean, he could do to be a bit more ripped, but the character is so over that it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Daniel Bryan doesn't have a ripped physique but he could easily take out most of the roster.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CM Punk can relate to us which is unique in the WWE, if he were to bulk up it would not make him stand out. Also Nash is 52 and has had multiple surgeries on his knees and stuff. If CM Punk and Nash were to really fight CM Punk would most likely win because Nash is 52 and has bad knees.


----------



## Berringer (Jul 16, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> CM Punk can relate to us which is unique in the WWE, if he were to bulk up it would not make him stand out. Also Nash is 52 and has had multiple surgeries on his knees and stuff. If CM Punk and Nash were to really fight CM Punk would most likely win because Nash is 52 and has bad knees.


 

Forget that 52 with bad knees garbage. Punk could have taken Nash when Kevin was in his prime. I'm so sick of hearing all the recycled bull that Vince McMahon has been feeding people for the last thirty years. And that people actually believe it astonishes me. McMahon's favorite line has been "a good big man will always beat a good small man" and that's just not the case. If you take a look back through the history of martial arts, street fighting, boxing, even the UFC...a lot of the best champions and most skilled fighters are smaller men. Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan, Royce Gracie...hell, Bob Backlund and Joe Frazier if you want to get down to brass tacks by comparing them with their peers in their respective time frames. The reality is, a good small man will almost always beat a good big man. Not only do they feel like they have more to prove, normally they have more flexibility, better cardio/stamina and can manage more speed (and often times accuracy) then the larger opponent.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

Berringer said:


> Forget that 52 with bad knees garbage. Punk could have taken Nash when Kevin was in his prime. I'm so sick of hearing all the recycled bull that Vince McMahon has been feeding people for the last thirty years. And that people actually believe it astonishes me. McMahon's favorite line has been "a good big man will always beat a good small man" and that's just not the case. If you take a look back through the history of martial arts, street fighting, boxing, even the UFC...a lot of the best champions and most skilled fighters are smaller men. Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan, Royce Gracie...hell, Bob Backlund and Joe Frazier if you want to get down to brass tacks by comparing them with their peers in their respective time frames. The reality is, a good small man will almost always beat a good big man. Not only do they feel like they have more to prove, normally they have more flexibility, better cardio/stamina and can manage more speed (and often times accuracy) then the larger opponent.


LOL. You're so clueless it's hilarious. A good small man will almost always beat a good big man? Really? Really?

No. You're wrong, and you're making yourself look like a fool.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Batista is not 6' 6 and Punk is clearly over 6'.


exactly if punk is 5'10 at best then so is cena

























oh and hhh and orton are barely taller than punk and they list them both at what? 6'4 or some shit lol


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I believe Triple H at 6'3"-6'4". That Punk/Orton picture is decieving in terms of determining their height since it's taken at such an angle. I'd also say Punk, Jericho, and Cena are all 6'-6'1".


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Domingo123 said:


> Punk needs to change haircut, thats all.
> 
> No, Nash had no point, we had What? chants for a reason. Nobody understood what the fuck he was talking about. Anyway, Punk owned him during the promo.



The people who are saying "Nash had no point" must have become Wrestling fans Post-WCW. 


I was watching Wrestling since Summerslam '88 and then when it started to stink, I found WCW and that's where everything Kevin Nash stated in his promo MADE SENSE to me today. 






IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> CM Punk know Muay Thai and Jiu Jitsu, he would beat kevin's ass in a real fight. I laugh at the typical wwe fan mentality that 'jacked up body builders are the best fighters in the world'.


I laugh at you for believing that CM Punk would be able to take Nash down without getting clobbered first. All Nash has to do is get his hands on PHIL and it's over like rover. 


This isn't a Martial-Arts flick where the little guy finds a way to miraculously defeat the big guy. 

Real Life is just a tad different. In Real Life, the Big Guys ALWAYS have the advantage. ALWAYS.


----------



## Berringer (Jul 16, 2011)

Donny Bono said:


> LOL. You're so clueless it's hilarious. A good small man will almost always beat a good big man? Really? Really?
> 
> No. You're wrong, and you're making yourself look like a fool.


 

The only clueless fool between the two of us is you. I've been a fan of professional fighting for the last thirty years (and have watched old tapes from well before that period as well). Karate tournaments, professional and amateur boxing, UFC, collegiate wrestling, hell I've even seen a few bar fights in my day and the one constant I have seen in my research and in my personal experience is that the smaller man has the advantage and has (much more often than not) walked away the victor. You can have your opinion, you're more than welcome to it, but don't try and pass off your personal opinion over someone else's personal opinion. You'll lose every time.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Berringer said:


> I have seen in my research and in my personal experience is that the smaller man has the advantage and has (much more often than not) walked away the victor.




^ Walked away the victor? You mean "Hit the guy between the balls" and run away like a bitch?

Oh yeah. Real Brave. That is one REAL "VICTOR" right there. 


As I stated above, the Real World works slightly different. This isn't a MOVIE where the smaller guy somehow overcomes the odds(blah blah blah)...and BTW, we're not talking about a Smaller guy vs. a slightly bigger guy. We're talking about a smaller guy vs. an almost 7-FOOT TALL MONSTER named Kevin Nash who, I'm sure, knows how to kick some ass if the need arose.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

doyousee? said:


> I believe Triple H at 6'3"-6'4". That Punk/Orton picture is decieving in terms of determining their height since it's taken at such an angle. I'd also say Punk, Jericho, and Cena are all 6'-6'1".


Jericho is close to 5'9".


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Jericho is close to 5'9".


I think I'd go:

Jericho 5'9/6
Cena and Punk 6/6'1
HHH 6'3
Orton 6'4

They all wear lifts apart from Cena though lol.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ Walked away the victor? You mean "Hit the guy between the balls" and run away like a bitch?
> 
> Oh yeah. Real Brave. That is one REAL "VICTOR" right there.
> 
> ...


Man....this place is full of hicks, thinking "I am bigger I beat you"....

Please, start thinking and educating yourself before posting. The principles of MMA, that are in big parts derived from different asian roots, have nothing to do with muscles, as in weight-lifting. It is about technique and speed and using the opponents power to your own advantage.

And if yo think that is some BS from "da movies", why are all special forces trained in different Martial Arts, like Ving Chun, Kick-Boxing etc.

Kevin Nashs reach is not big enough to prevent an opponent from jump-kicking him. You guys are watching to much boxing, which is a sport and NOT fighting. And blocking a punch and going straight to infight or grappling is incredibly easy. Just watch Mike Tyson. He didn't care for his opponents reach, cause he was too quick getting to the infight.

The most dangerous guys you could ever meet are some 5 ft 8 inch Martial Arts fighters trained in Brazilian Jui Jitsu, Ving Chun, Kick-Boxing or Muay Thai. Your 7 ft monster means just nothing, cause technique over power anyday anywhere.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Alex Wright said:


> Man....this place is full of hicks, thinking "I am bigger I beat you"....
> 
> Please, start thinking and educating yourself before posting.


Yes, I'm sorry all of us posters aren't as intelligent and well-rounded as you.

Jerk.



The point is that this isn't about MMA like you're mentioning every 5 seconds. 

This is about a real-life Phil vs. Kevin Legit fight. Who would win?


Some say Phil, others(like me) say Nash.


Nothing more, nothing less.


So excuse me and everyone else for being Uneducated "Hicks" who are not like you. fpalm


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Yes, I'm sorry all of us posters aren't as intelligent and well-rounded as you.
> 
> Jerk.
> 
> ...


As far as i see it, you were talking about the "real world" and a small guy (which apparently describes someone 6ft/ 6 ft 1) being trained in muay thai and in generell good shape (yeah you think he isn't, but he is) has no chance against the immobile, slow and now 52 years old Kevin Nash with bad bad bad knees, simply because this guy is 7ft tall and can lift heavy weights. 

That is just redicoulus.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ redicoulus? 

Really? REALLY?












A fight between two guys isn't like a Street Fighter Arcade game. 

I mean what's Phil going to do? Kick Nash and run away? 

All Nash has to do is catch him, wrestle him to the ground, and Pound the living shit out of him. GAME OVER.



But hey..if you want to hold on to the Fantasy(more like Delusions of Grandeur) about small guys that know a few martial arts moves beating Taller, Bigger, and Stronger guys....well...Be my guest.

I'll be busy living in reality. Thanks.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Until WWE had Nash tell me he's small, I didn't even notice he was. But now I do. Not that it'll affect my ability to believe the guy can fight people (though it did cross my mind that Nash would destroy Punk in a legit fight). I really don't know why WWE bury their own talent sometimes though. The same thing happens to Bryan all the time.


----------



## Berringer (Jul 16, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Yes, I'm sorry all of us posters aren't as intelligent and well-rounded as you.
> 
> Jerk.
> 
> ...


 





If that was the point then why were you the one to stray into the "this isn't movies" territory when no one mentioned movies beforehand (Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan were mentioned but they were involved to various extents with competitive fighting _away_ from the world of filmmaking). We were discussing the legitimacy of a smaller guy beating a larger guy which has been proven effective in many cases in many different sports (as noted before with the mentioning of collegiate wrestling, boxing, martial arts tournaments, etc.). If Brooks met Nash in a real fight, Brooks would win hands down. You don't have to share that opinion, but I'd bet good money on that outcome. Too, you may feel that Alex Wright was being the jerk, but honestly you do come off as a bit of an uneducated hick. It's not surprising though, more than half of wrestling fans come off that way on the internet (whether they're that way in real life or not). And again, that comes from my own personal experience/opinion, so you can argue until you're blue in the face and won't be able to change _that_ opinion from my vantage point.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol anyone can get caught and KO'd in a fight.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Berringer said:


> If that was the point then why were you the one to stray into the "this isn't movies" territory when no one mentioned movies beforehand (Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan were mentioned but they were involved to various extents with competitive fighting _away_ from the world of filmmaking). We were discussing the legitimacy of a smaller guy beating a larger guy which has been proven effective in many cases in many different sports (as noted before with the mentioning of collegiate wrestling, boxing, martial arts tournaments, etc.). If Brooks met Nash in a real fight, Brooks would win hands down. You don't have to share that opinion, but I'd bet good money on that outcome. Too, you may feel that Alex Wright was being the jerk, but honestly you do come off as a bit of an uneducated hick. It's not surprising though, more than half of wrestling fans come off that way on the internet (whether they're that way in real life or not). And again, that comes from my own personal experience/opinion, so you can argue until you're blue in the face and won't be able to change _that_ opinion from my vantage point.


And you come off as an arrogant know-it-all yourself...quiet honestly. 

Calling people names like Wright does only begs for derogatory responses. No one likes being insulted, especially the way you're crapping over everyone while putting yourself above the fray like you're some end-all-be-all messiah or some shit.




scrilla said:


> lol anyone can get caught and KO'd in a fight.


True. Seth Petruzelli/Kimbo Slice. 




Although I'm sure you're saying that Punk could get one lucky shot and knock Nash the fuck out which I won't dispute. 

Same applies for Nash, though...


----------



## Berringer (Jul 16, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> And you come off as an arrogant know-it-all yourself...quiet honestly.
> 
> Calling people names like Wright does only begs for derogatory responses. No one likes being insulted, especially the way you're crapping over everyone while putting yourself above the fray like you're some end-all-be-all messiah or some shit.


 
Exactly, no one likes being insulted. The only two people I've "crapped" on were you and Donny Bono, after I was insulted by both of you. Yet I'm "crapping" on you simply for dishing out what you have given? That's just a pathetic way to look at things, glenwo2. As for "putting myself above the fray", there's nothing wrong with being elitist as long as you're being honest to your own opinions/ideals - and I'm certainly being honest to mine.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

Berringer said:


> The only clueless fool between the two of us is you.


No, it's you. You're basically saying that being bigger and strong is a disadvantage rather than an advantage. That's utterly retarded. The most retarded thing I've ever read on this forum.

Why do you think they have weight limits in amateur wrestling, boxing, MMA, etc.?





> You can have your opinion, you're more than welcome to it, but don't try and pass off your personal opinion over someone else's personal opinion. You'll lose every time.


It's not a matter of opinion. You're just being stupid. Being bigger and stronger IS an advantage. A huge advantage. It's not the only factor, but it's a major one.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

Alex Wright said:


> Man....this place is full of hicks, thinking "I am bigger I beat you"....
> 
> Please, start thinking and educating yourself before posting. The principles of MMA, that are in big parts derived from different asian roots, have nothing to do with muscles, as in weight-lifting. It is about technique and speed and using the opponents power to your own advantage.
> 
> ...


LOLOL!

What's this got to do with CM Punk? CM Punk is NOT a martial arts expert or a legitimate fighter. He's a small, skinny-fat sports-entertainer.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Punk would probably shit himself if Nash lost his temper in Punk's presence just like 99% of people in the world


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Donny Bono said:


> LOLOL!
> 
> What's this got to do with CM Punk? CM Punk is NOT a martial arts expert or a legitimate fighter. He's a small, skinny-fat sports-entertainer.


he is a martial art expert, cant you see in the ring the way he wrestle JR him self said it "punk is a martial art expert" ofcorse you 
dont know cena fans are idiots they cant even find out about it, so who are u again dont know really?? maybe some ..... new fan


----------



## Berringer (Jul 16, 2011)

Donny Bono said:


> It's not a matter of opinion. You're just being stupid. Being bigger and stronger IS an advantage. A huge advantage. It's not the only factor, but it's a major one.


 
See, there you go again debating opinion with opinion. And yes, it is a matter of opinion. You simply cannot tell me what I have or have not witnessed _in my own life_. I have indeed witnessed more real fights with my own two eyes where a smaller man beat a larger man than the other way around. Sorry, but that's the plain truth.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha this threads a joke. Hbk, hitman, were small and non muscular


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Berringer said:


> Exactly, no one likes being insulted. The only two people I've "crapped" on were you and Donny Bono, after I was insulted by both of you. Yet I'm "crapping" on you simply for dishing out what you have given? That's just a pathetic way to look at things, glenwo2. As for "putting myself above the fray", there's nothing wrong with being elitist as long as you're being honest to your own opinions/ideals - and I'm certainly being honest to mine.


Okay wait a sec here!


Here's my post from where this all started with you : 



> ^ Walked away the victor? You mean "Hit the guy between the balls" and run away like a bitch?
> 
> Oh yeah. Real Brave. That is one REAL "VICTOR" right there.
> 
> ...


Now explain to me where exactly I insulted you? *WHERE???*























All I was doing was stating my opinion that things don't occur the way you believe them to. Now while you did see bar fights(which are legit fights), you also mentioned Martial Arts contests/Tournaments which are fights under CONTROLLED CONDITIONS with Rules. 

You said you only saw a few bar fights, hence only a few LEGIT fights. I guess what I'm saying is that I consider a fight with NO RULES and NO REF on the Street to be a Legit fight.


Anyway, I guess I'm rambling here but nowhere in that post did I insult you. *NOWHERE!*

So get off your high-horse already!!


----------



## Topher2323 (Jul 15, 2011)

WadeBarret4Life said:


> Haha this threads a joke. Hbk, hitman, were small and non muscular


Well I agree that CM Punk is fine as is, I do have to say that he is a bit different than HBK and the Hitman. CM Punk's main finisher for most matches is his GTS (although his Round house kick has been useful lately). Where he needs to lift them up. HBK has Sweet chin music and Hitman has the Sharpshooter. We can even take it past those two. Benoit had the Crossface. Eddie had the Frog Splash. Austin has the stunner. 

The main thing about all of them, is they require little upper body strength to actually do. CM Punk actually needs to lift them onto his shoulders. So in a match against someone like the Big Show, he won't be able to hit the GTS, while HBK could hit the Sweet chin music with no problem.


----------



## roy862k (Apr 23, 2009)

I honestly agree with every word he said on Raw, thats just my respect
for the 90s of Pro Wrestling which was GOLD.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Isn't Punk's whole thing about being an individual with a 'fuck the system' attitude? If he just looked like every other mother fucker then him not wanting to be like everyone else would be unbelievable.


----------



## king_lennox (Feb 14, 2009)

WadeBarret4Life said:


> Haha this threads a joke. Hbk, hitman, were small and non muscular


LMAO i hope you are joking

ps nash would beat the shit out of punk. Coming from a trained MMA fighter myself, if you think size isnt a HUGE advantage, i think you need to have your head examined and stop watching chinese kung-fu movies. Size isnt EVERYTHING, but like i said, its a huge advantage. There is a point where you are too big for your own good and it slows you down too much, but saying some trained 120 pounder batamweight has an advantage against some 240 pound heavyweight....is just....wow lol. A trained bigger person will almost always beat a trained smaller person. Ofcourse sometimes the smaller person is just better or gets lucky, but its not the norm. 

People actually think a super fighter like GSP would beat a guy like frank mir, though good, certainly isnt in GSP's league of skill, in a real fight? get a grip lol

pps punk doesnt need to get huge, but he needs more muscle definition. Eddie, Benoit, HBK, Y2J, they were all short, but they all were big and had definition (hbk in the 90's was ripped to shreds). Punk is just skinny-fat, and watching him walk down to a giant like kevin nash was just a laugh out loud moment


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Benoit and Eddie got their physiques cause they took roids. Punk works out but not everyone can build that kind of muscle naturally.


----------



## king_lennox (Feb 14, 2009)

roids are not, they were big guys despite being short. And even before roids they had far more definition and a far better physique then punk.

Punk has become so flabby over the past few years, look back at some of his earlier pictures in the wwe. Clearly its a problem due to lazyness and not anything else


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

WWE is pushing Punk despite his physique so they don't seem to care. So why do some of you? Other than trying to find another reason to whine about Punk?


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I think I'd go:
> 
> Jericho 5'9/6


5'9 and 6' is like a 3 inch difference.

I don't think theres - that - much room for error for a guy's height.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Anybody notice how awkward/botchy it looks everytime Punk gives Cena the GTS? Dude can barely lift him


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

are people still talking about this?


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

endersghost said:


> Seriously people. Seriously. Look at Kane's career and tell me that a guy Punk's size can't bring down a giant. Stone Cold was never buff, never huge and strong, but he was big enough to get done what he needed to get done in the ring, and when Kane and Austin feuded over the belt, Kane held that belt for all of ONE DAY. If you're gonna compare Punk to Austin, compare Nash to Kane. Punk can totally go over Nash and it wouldn't be surprising. Yeah Austin's a bit bigger but not by much and it's not like Austin used a bunch of slams and drops in his day, it was the Lou Thesz press, stompin mudholes, drop the stunner. With Punk it's knees and kicks, lock in a submission, drop the GTS. Maybe he doesn't hit the GTS but you can't tell me that Punk can't make Nash tap.
> 
> I'm a lifelong Nash mark and I'm telling you, Punk's going over in this feud and it will be believable.


I'm one of the people who think Punk would probably kick Nash's ass. 

But fyi, in a RL fight Kane would trash pretty much anyone in the WWE atm. His shoot strength is an industry legend.


----------

